# Help w/CPT Code



## malynch (Jan 4, 2012)

My physician performed the following surgery and I need help with the appropriate CPT code(s):

1. Pfannenstiel laparotomy
2. Adhesiolysis
3. Subserosal myomectomy
4. Repair of complete dehiscence of previous low cervical transverse cesarean section scar.

..... The vesicouterine peritoneum was then reached and an incision was made with monopolar electrosurgery and the complete dehiscence of the previous low cervical transverse cesarean section scar was identified, the edges were freshened up with scissors.  hemostatsis was secured with monopolar electrosurgery.  Then, the dehiscence was reapproxiamated by using 3-0 Vicryl interrupted stitches beginning from each angle and meeting in the midline.  Hemostatsis was secured with monopolar electrosurgery.

This is a new procedure to me therefore, I'm unsure of the appropriate code(s).  I would appreciate any assistance you can give.

Thanks!!


----------



## ajs (Jan 4, 2012)

malynch said:


> My physician performed the following surgery and I need help with the appropriate CPT code(s):
> 
> 1. Pfannenstiel laparotomy
> 2. Adhesiolysis
> ...



Your subserosal myomectomy will be either 58140 or 58146 depending on size.  For the repair of the dehicsence you will probably have to use 59350.  The injury to the uterus was due to pregnancy and the dehicsence is basically a rupture.  If it was not related to pregnancy you would use 58520.  The lysis of adhesions is generally included unless the adhesions are dense to the point of obscuring the operative field or changing the anatomy.


----------



## malynch (Jan 4, 2012)

I appreciate your help coding this ..... Thank you so much!!!


----------

